# Why are SLI described as lazy?



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Why are SLI described as lazy (and easily bored) in this article? 

SLI male and female - Wikisocion

Assumes they are the same as ISTJ in MBTI, I would have thought they are among the most hard working people.


----------



## GnothiSeauton (Sep 11, 2011)

The correlation isn't that simple, at least when you compare superficial behavioural traits. I don't think there's anything in Socionics that directly resembles an ISTJ, except maybe LSIs, but even there the correlation is somewhat loose.

SLIs are commonly depicted as "lazy" because thay belong to Ip temperament, which is by definition withdrawn and observant, with a tendency to spend long periods of time in relative inactivity. It doesn't necessarily imply laziness, seeing as the temperament is somewhat unpredictable energy-wise and just needs the right "stimulation".

I would suggest avoinding the male and female descriptions in the future. Most of them are bogus and gender roles.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

GnothiSeauton said:


> The correlation isn't that simple, at least when you compare superficial behavioural traits. I don't think there's anything in Socionics that directly resembles an ISTJ, except maybe LSIs, but even there the correlation is somewhat loose.
> 
> SLIs are commonly depicted as "lazy" because thay belong to Ip temperament, which is by definition withdrawn and observant, with a tendency to spend long periods of time in relative inactivity. It doesn't necessarily imply laziness, seeing as the temperament is somewhat unpredictable energy-wise and just needs the right "stimulation".
> 
> I would suggest avoinding the male and female descriptions in the future. Most of them are bogus and gender roles.


I have noticed that socionics ISTp and ISTj don't add up with MBTI at all. Half the socionics ISTj description sounds like ISTJ and the other half like ISTP and vice versa. Strange.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

GnothiSeauton said:


> The correlation isn't that simple, at least when you compare superficial behavioural traits. I don't think there's anything in Socionics that directly resembles an ISTJ, except maybe LSIs, but even there the correlation is somewhat loose.
> 
> SLIs are commonly depicted as "lazy" because thay belong to Ip temperament, which is by definition withdrawn and observant, with a tendency to spend long periods of time in relative inactivity. It doesn't necessarily imply laziness, seeing as the temperament is somewhat unpredictable energy-wise and just needs the right "stimulation".
> 
> I would suggest avoinding the male and female descriptions in the future. Most of them are bogus and gender roles.


Also I've read from SLI descriptions that they seem to have a skilled form of laziness. By that I mean they can be idle for long periods of time, looking for the best time and place to mobilize their efforts but one they mobilize they are quite efficient. 

And yeah, why do we even need male and female descriptions? An SLI is an SLI. Shouldn't matter if its male or female.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Well, they _probably _have a lazy side. But, so does everyone.

My stereotypical ideal of an SLI would be the guy sitting on the sofa eating chips and watching American football at Thanksgiving after a particularly hard week at work. The stereotypical American sitcom. That I can't stand watching. :tongue:

I never really liked _watching _sports. I don't really understand the appeal for those who don't partake. Maybe they hope that this activity will somehow transfuse into them by viewing it? roud:


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> Well, they _probably _have a lazy side. But, so does everyone.
> 
> My stereotypical ideal of an SLI would be the guy sitting on the sofa eating chips and watching American football at Thanksgiving after a particularly hard week at work. The stereotypical American sitcom. That I can't stand watching. :tongue:
> 
> I never really liked _watching _sports. I don't really understand the appeal for those who don't partake. Maybe they hope that this activity will somehow transfuse into them by viewing it? roud:


Eheh. 

My grandfather (SLI-Te) was very hardworking... at least while actually at work. I knew him as a couch potato who had 3 TV's in his room, each with a different baseball game on. He also really loved sweets. My poor grandmother tried getting him out to socialize and such and his answer was just "no."

Still, he moved to the US not knowing a lick of English and 20 years later, retired from a pretty good government job and had a nice retirement. I always looked up to him growing up... seemed like the only person in my family with half a brain.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> My stereotypical ideal of an SLI would be the guy sitting on the sofa eating chips and watching American football at Thanksgiving after a particularly hard week at work. The stereotypical American sitcom. That I can't stand watching.


Lmao. Replace sofa with wooden chair and TV with computer, and you've got me. I've never been interested in sports. 

I'm really lazy when I'm lazy, and I work really hard when I work. It's like everything is a mission. I give it my all when I decide to get work done, and I give it my all when I decide to maximize comfort and be a lazy bum.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Stampede said:


> Lmao. Replace sofa with wooden chair and TV with computer, and you've got me. I've never been interested in sports.
> 
> I'm really lazy when I'm lazy, and I work really hard when I work. It's like everything is a mission. I give it my all when I decide to get work done, and I give it my all when I decide to maximize comfort and be a lazy bum.


That's pretty much how I view SLI. They're either switched on, working hard, or switched off, lazy time. 

There's really no middle ground. They're the guys that will go back to work after a quad bypass surgery in just a couple weeks. Tough, too, I'll add.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> They're the guys that will go back to work after a quad bypass surgery in just a couple weeks. Tough, too, I'll add.


For sure. Things at work are falling apart without us.:kitteh:

To answer the OP. I think this is rooted in how both systems interpret leading functions of those types. ISTJs are overworking drones programmed into traditional functioning, while SLIs are lazy don't-give-a-shitters, concerned predominantly with their comfort and health.
Both are stereotypes and extremities, but there's a grain of truth to both of them (not that it's easy to find it relying on descriptions, lol). When I work - I soak myself in a subject, but when I'm finished - beware to trouble my resting hours with extra unplanned job-stuff.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

GnothiSeauton said:


> The correlation isn't that simple, at least when you compare superficial behavioural traits. I don't think there's anything in Socionics that directly resembles an ISTJ, except maybe LSIs, but even there the correlation is somewhat loose.
> 
> SLIs are commonly depicted as "lazy" because thay belong to Ip temperament, which is by definition withdrawn and observant, with a tendency to spend long periods of time in relative inactivity. It doesn't necessarily imply laziness, seeing as the temperament is somewhat unpredictable energy-wise and just needs the right "stimulation".
> 
> I would suggest avoinding the male and female descriptions in the future. Most of them are bogus and gender roles.


SLI is the least ISTJ-like type. I think that majority of ISTJs are ESI or LSI.


----------



## CR400AF (Feb 6, 2021)

HolyMoony said:


> SLI is the least ISTJ-like type. I think that majority of ISTJs are ESI or LSI.


SLI = Si-Te = ISTJ.

And they are indeed kind of lazy. It depends one how you define and understand lazy.


----------



## TKDfan888 (Aug 3, 2020)

I would say that it is primarily because of IxxP temperament, Si base, and overall Si-Ne valuing.



CR400AF said:


> SLI = Si-Te = ISTJ.
> 
> And they are indeed kind of lazy. It depends one how you define and understand lazy.


Although not all ISTJs are SLIs, they are not all extremely work-oriented as the ISTJ stereotype suggests.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

TKDfan888 said:


> I would say that it is primarily because of IxxP temperament, Si base, and overall Si-Ne valuing.
> 
> 
> 
> Although not all ISTJs are SLIs, they are not all extremely work-oriented as the ISTJ stereotype suggests.


But it's still weird that ISTJs are the laziest type.


----------



## TKDfan888 (Aug 3, 2020)

HolyMoony said:


> But it's still weird that ISTJs are the laziest type.


I disagree. Many SLIs are MBTI ISTPs.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

TKDfan888 said:


> I disagree. Many SLIs are MBTI ISTPs.


I agree that many SLIs are MBTI ISTPs. I replied to the person by meaning that ISTJs are not lazy but the main post is pointing out SLI's laziness so I feel it's contradicting to ISTJs.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

GnothiSeauton said:


> The correlation isn't that simple, at least when you compare superficial behavioural traits. I don't think there's anything in Socionics that directly resembles an ISTJ, except maybe LSIs, but even there the correlation is somewhat loose.
> 
> SLIs are commonly depicted as "lazy" because thay belong to Ip temperament, which is by definition withdrawn and observant, with a tendency to spend long periods of time in relative inactivity. It doesn't necessarily imply laziness, seeing as the temperament is somewhat unpredictable energy-wise and just needs the right "stimulation".
> 
> I would suggest avoinding the male and female descriptions in the future. Most of them are bogus and gender roles.


I don't understand people claiming every introverted type does j/p switch. ISTJ and SLI don't match. I've never seen an ISTJ who can spend time without doing nothing. They are one of the most responsible and hard-working types.


----------

